# Found a lump on my rabbits back?



## Vbennett (Aug 6, 2012)

I noticed about 3 weeks ago as a small dry patch on his back and I thought it was where he had had his annual injections as it was a similar spot to wear the vets injected him. His skin became quite dry and look abit eczema like. However today I was giving him a cuddle and it has turned into a lump and his fur has fallen out ! Any ideas ???


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

Sorry I cannot help!
I hope it is nothing serious.
If I were you I would take him to vet for check.


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

could be a reaction to the vac, was it the single myxi one? It looks like the fur is growing back round the periphery, but if in doubt go back to your vet


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

How long ago was his last vaccination and which make was it?


----------



## Vbennett (Aug 6, 2012)

His vaccination was just over 4 weeks ago and unsure of the make but it was the mixed one with both injections in. He has had them before when we brought him a year ago and had no reaction then! 
This is what it started off like ( see photo)


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

If it were my rabbit I would take him back to the vets.


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

I would pop him along to the vets for a check up tbh.


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Agree with the others. It could be a reaction to the jab, but as it is still progressing, I would get it looked at at the vets. Let us know how you get on.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

Miffy had something similar to the antibiotic batril - batril burn apparently its quiet common.

I would take your bun back for a check up as I have also seen lumps on backs attached to the spine.


----------

